# Wizards are taking offers for Kwame



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"At last count, the Wiz had seven offers for Kwame, several of them significant, which summarily erases the Knicks from contention on numerous scores. For some reason, they don't find Michael Sweetney and Jerome Williams ($6.6M/$7M/7.3M) all that appealing." New York Post

"Hearing aides inform me Washington GM Ernie Grunfeld can have his pick of Memphis' James Posey, Indiana's Fred Jones and *the Lakers' Caron Butler*."
New York Post


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Butler straight up for Brown is not a good deal for us.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

caron for kwame sucks for LA, why do we want kwame he is weak/heartless and a bust- all things caron isnt,, we can get a better pf than kwam especially if we have to give up caron to get him


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Butler straight up for Brown is not a good deal for us.


yes it is....lamar go back to sf.....kwame gets his minutes shows us the real Kwame .....good 4 me


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> yes it is....lamar go back to sf.....kwame gets his minutes shows us the real Kwame .....good 4 me


i would love to see kwame on this team but if we have to give up butler its so not worth it--unless we get someone else in the deal but im against the trade no matter what just b/c i love butler


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pretending for a second that there's any shred of truth to this (and coming from the NYPost, that could be a stretch), what do you guys think of Caron's ability to play SG as his main position? That's certainly what we'd prefer an incoming player to be able to do here in Washington, so I'm curious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd rather take my chances with Tuarif, at least the guy plays with some heart. And he's cheaper.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

clien said:


> i would love to see kwame on this team but if we have to give up butler its so not worth it--unless we get someone else in the deal but im against the trade no matter what just b/c i love butler


I feel you... Still, if the lakers want to improve their frontcourt, Caron looks like the guy who will be trade bait...

I'd prefer guys like Dalembert or Chandler, but if the most Caron will get us is Kwame Brown... so be it...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'd rather take my chances with Tuarif, at least the guy plays with some heart. And he's cheaper.


agreed.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

MJG said:


> Pretending for a second that there's any shred of truth to this (and coming from the NYPost, that could be a stretch), what do you guys think of Caron's ability to play SG as his main position? That's certainly what we'd prefer an incoming player to be able to do here in Washington, so I'm curious.


Great slasher, midrange game is pretty good. I think him being a wing player he can play SG/SF efficently no matter what. If this trade does go down, I think he'd be a pretty good fit next to Arenas, probably not as good as Hughes but he's a lot younger and will compliment the Wiz pretty well.

I dont see why some of you guys dont want this trade to go down. Im all for it. Kwame was #1 for a reason, whatever that reason may be. He still has untapped potential. 

Caron Butler has been one of my favorite players ever since his last season at UConn, but are we ever going to get anywhere with him, Kobe, and Lamar as the foundation of the franchise? I dont think so. I don't even think he'll resign with us, so we might as well get the most we can for him now.

Moving Odom to SF and having Big Kwame bulk up the frontcourt will do wonders for the team. Yeah, I know all those Kwame is a bum/bust/lazy stories, but I think a change of scenery will do wonders. We need a big guy more than anything right now and this kid will probably help us in the biggest way.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Lamar is a natural 3, for Caron to start with the Lakers he'd be forcing Odom out of position. Kwame would be a good fit in LA if he can handle the media


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugggh. I really don't want Kwame Brown. Phil can use his mindgames all he wants but when it gets down to it, you cannot coach desire. If Caron would accept a bench role, I believe he could fluorish and so would the Lakers. But as basically all of you have mentioned, Caron is probably our only piece of bait. Maybe if the Wiz threw in Haywood or Etan, I would accept.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

With all of the "issues" with Kwame Brown and the fact that has yet to establish himself, I feel giving up Butler for Kwame is a bit much. Actually, we'd have to give up more to make the salaries work..so unless the Wizards include a future #1 pick, I'd keep Caron.

Caron Butler 6'7" 217 Age: 25 Drafted 10th overall in 2002
Career averages: 13.5 ppg 5.3 rpg 2.2 apg 1.4 spg 0.3 bpg
Career highs: 35 points - 14 rebounds

Kwame Brown 6'11" 243 Age: 23 Drafted 1st overall in 2001
Career averages: 7.7 ppg 5.5 rpg 1.0 apg 0.62 spg 0.6 bpg
Career highs: 30 points -19 rebounds

Honestly, I'd rather keep Caron Butler and sign Cliff Robinson for part of the MLE. Robinson would put up better numbers in 2005/2006 than Brown would and we'd still have Caron in a sixth man role or use him in a much better trade.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Great slasher, midrange game is pretty good. I think him being a wing player he can play SG/SF efficently no matter what. If this trade does go down, I think he'd be a pretty good fit next to Arenas, probably not as good as Hughes but he's a lot younger and will compliment the Wiz pretty well.
> 
> I dont see why some of you guys dont want this trade to go down. Im all for it. Kwame was #1 for a reason, whatever that reason may be. He still has untapped potential.
> 
> ...


Michael Olowokandi still has untapped potential as well. I was for this trade, but now, I'm not so sure. Brown has potential, but he may never be that player. Trading Caron straight up for him, you're giving a sure thing for an unsure thing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who cares what that article says? It was written by Peter Vescey....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Michael Olowokandi still has untapped potential as well. I was for this trade, but now, I'm not so sure. Brown has potential, but he may never be that player.


But what seperates the two is Kwame is at the point of his career where he'll be worthy of the #1 pick or be the bust that he's been so far. If he goes to the right place to play, has a coach and teammates that'll motivate him, he'll definitely be a great acquisition.



> Trading Caron straight up for him, you're giving a sure thing for an unsure thing.


Precisely. We know what Caron will bring to the table and I dont think he'll ever be the piece to that championship puzzle we're looking for. Moving Odom to SF will do so much for the team and this is a deal where we can get a serviceable big guy for a guy who probably won't even resign with us when his deal is done.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who cares what that article says? It was written by Peter Vescey....


That's really all that needs to be said.

Still though, I don't like Kwame's attitude. I'd rather keep shopping Butler around than take Kwame for him. Even if it meant we'd get less talent for him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Locke said:


> That's really all that needs to be said.
> 
> Still though, I don't like Kwame's attitude. I'd rather keep shopping Butler around than take Kwame for him. Even if it meant we'd get less talent for him.


let me get this straight ...you would trade a good player for a worst player instead of trading a good player 4 another good player? .....r u mitch's son?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Do we want to spend that much money on a guy ike Kwame, and if we don't we will loose him. He will want lots of money, (he still thinks he deserves it because he was the #1 pick)


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> let me get this straight ...you would trade a good player for a worst player instead of trading a good player 4 another good player? .....r u mitch's son?


I don't really consider Kwame a "good" player. I consider him talented, but unless he can translate that talent to production on the court it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who cares what that article says? It was written by Peter Vescey....


Spot on.

I think that we can find a better deal for Caron Butler. A sign and trade for Dalembert, maybe?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> That's really all that needs to be said.
> 
> Still though, I don't like Kwame's attitude. I'd rather keep shopping Butler around than take Kwame for him. Even if it meant we'd get less talent for him.


i totally agree...why trade him for kwame now when there could be a better deal out there


----------

